
Google's $350B haircut - ForHackernews
https://medium.com/s/which-half-is-wasted/googles-350-billion-haircut-fa1a0f33ace1
======
smn1234
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:h6l1gR...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:h6l1gRN_rVoJ:https://medium.com/s/which-
half-is-wasted/googles-350-billion-haircut-
fa1a0f33ace1+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=it&client=firefox-b)

------
masonic
(paywalled)

